# You Tube Audio Problems



## divinescribbler (Apr 2, 2007)

I did find another thread with a similar subject matter but I am a little bit too much of a newbie to computer troubleshooting to feel comfortable messing around without more help.

I have Windows XP using IE as the browser. I have had no trouble with audio until a couple days ago and now cannot get any audio on a YouTube video whether on their site or a YouTube video on someone else's site (including my own blog). 

So far I have tried these things at the advice of others:

Download a new flash player.
Install and run a K-lite codec fixer thingy
Restart the computer dozens of times
All audio setting on Media Player, Real Player and the lap top itself are cranked and working just fine.

Any other advice? 

Thanks!


----------



## Teck (Jan 1, 2007)

Try another video site so you can figure out if it's a youtube related problem or your computer.


----------



## divinescribbler (Apr 2, 2007)

I can play videos on all other sites. It is simply You Tube videos across the board. No help from their support/help topics either.


----------



## Teck (Jan 1, 2007)

Make sure on the video the volume switch is max.

If that does not work, try Firefox.


----------

